# plants on order what do you think to this



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

ELEOCHARIS PARRULUS 7079 3

ECHINODORUS TENELLUS 7093 1

HYGRO. SALICIFOLIA 4424 1

ALTERNATHERA ROSAEFOLIA 4016 5

CALAMUS SPECIES 4045 5

CRYPT. PONTEDERIFOLIA 4073 4

ECHINODORUS QUADROCOSTATUS 1

HYGROPHILA POLYSPERMA 6108 1

LUDWIGIA MULLERTII 6126 1

NYPHODIDES AQUATICA 4145 2

what do ya think to this lot then...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's an awful lot of plants, what is it going in?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i will start by filling my 60gal and then onto my 30gal my Grandad wants a few but i think i may fill up first.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

lots of of plants, hope you have some good fertlizer, lights and a co2 system.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

They arrive yet? I'm dyin to see how your tank looks with all that variety to play around with.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

they were delayed but they arrive next tuesday and i have stared to get marco nutrients defficencys so i decided to phone them and get some fertilisers.
they come in bags and you just place them in your tank, i will hide it with plants.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I love the Nymphoides aquatica, the banana plant.
I have two of these and i have 8 large lilly like pads stemed all the way up to the surface. They grow so quickly and tolerate almost any water conditions, i use nothing to help my plants, just my normal tank lights for 14 hours a day!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

I GOT THEM ALL AND MY NYMPH ARE BATTERED DONT HINK THEY ARE GONNA MAKE IT A FEW PICS OFR YA ALL.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

when mine come like that, i put them in a class of water, and put them directly under a high powered light for a day or to, and i put some fertilizer in the water, it always works for me.

Just a suggestion!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

CHEERS MATE THANKS VERY MUCH.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

no problem buddy and good luck!


----------

